# Can I Pull A Trailer



## Waste Land (Jul 4, 2004)

Alright, heres the way it is. To get a 240, I'm needing to sell my truck and my miata i used for autox. The problem is, I have a double trailer carrying two Sea Doo jet skies. Will a bone stock 240 with the stock KA pull my jet skies no problem? I mean i can move the wheels up or back ont he trailer to adjust weight as needed. Also how would I go about mounting a ball hitch for the car. I'd need it where it was easily put on and removed. Any ideas?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there are reasons trucks/suv's are designed for towing and cars are not.....not because of power issues....because towing requires certain gearing


----------



## Waste Land (Jul 4, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> there are reasons trucks/suv's are designed for towing and cars are not.....not because of power issues....because towing requires certain gearing


 I've seen stock miatas pull single jet skies


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

stock 99 altimas can pull 2500 lbs... its all about the chassis... the KA is the same damn engine in the 4 cyl hardbody, the chassis is different... whats the combined tow weight/ tounge weight? almosty every car can pull 1000-1500 lbs...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

find someone with a 95/96 and ask them to check thier manual, it should be in there...


----------



## Waste Land (Jul 4, 2004)

Maybe 450lbs x2 and the trailer dosn't way crap, i can pull it around easy with nothing on it, and in grass with 2 jet skies i can balance it and pull it myself.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you should be more then fine, but id check out a 240 manual to double check... my friend got a hideaway hitch for his intrepid, you could harly see it without the reciever, thge downside is you have to buy the "special" reciever that is a little more expensive...i think it was like 155 total with install...


----------



## sideshowbobnico (Jun 1, 2004)

Waste Land said:


> Maybe 450lbs x2 and the trailer dosn't way crap, i can pull it around easy with nothing on it, and in grass with 2 jet skies i can balance it and pull it myself.


 I've pulled 2,000-3,000 lbs cross country (2,600 miles) with an automatic. 1,200lbs is childs play. Turn off the overdrive, if automatic. Don't drive in 5th gear if it's a stick shift.


----------

